# *sigh* I hate people so much...



## Tralan

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/10/17/illegal.immigrant.costume/index.html

Seriously. Of all the things to whine and be a cry baby about. "Alien" as in extra-terrestrial, you dumb @*%&'s!

A person is smart.
People are stupid.

I hope the next mass extinction comes soon. These morons are tearing us down fast. Maybe people like this will die slow and painfully in the apocalypse, while the rest of us get it quick and over with.


----------



## turtle2778

Um you do realize that this is not an "Alien" as in extra-terrestrial," right? They are actually "Illegal" alien costumes with an included GREEN CARD.


----------



## Terrormaster

Yeah turtle but the mask IS an Alien mask. 

Anyways, I agree with Tralan, it's BS. The costume is tongue-in-cheek and not offensive at all. People need to grow up and stop being offended at the tiniest and stupidest things. At this rate the current generation of kids are gonna grow up to be cry baby wussies with their iphones ready and loaded with some sort of "I SUE YOU" app ready to fire it at the first person who hurts their feeling.

I just can't believe people are gonna complain about this crap or that costumes are too scary but not about all the toddler-teen costumes that make our daughters look like Bourbon Street whores. It's like putting a target on their heads for the child predators out there.


----------



## joker

So why stop at the Illegal Alien costume?!??

What about the clown's, the mentally unstable, inmates...etc they have feelings too. :googly:

Come on this PC type B*!! $#I+is getting out of hand.



Terrormaster said:


> Yeah turtle but the mask IS an Alien mask.
> 
> Anyways, I agree with Tralan, it's BS. The costume is tongue-in-cheek and not offensive at all. People need to grow up and stop being offended at the tiniest and stupidest things. At this rate the current generation of kids are gonna grow up to be cry baby wussies with their iphones ready and loaded with some sort of "I SUE YOU" app ready to fire it at the first person who hurts their feeling.
> 
> I just can't believe people are gonna complain about this crap or that costumes are too scary but not about all the toddler-teen costumes that make our daughters look like Bourbon Street whores. It's like putting a target on their heads for the child predators out there.


I agree with Tralan & TM.


----------



## Otaku

Hmmm. Political arguments aside, if you are a foreign national living in the U.S. illegally, you don't have a lot room to complain. After all, you did make the choice to come here knowing that you would be in violation of immigration laws. This isn't the same thing as a costume that makes fun of someone with a physical disability, for example, which is a condition beyond his/her control. Being in the U.S. illegally is a choice; if illegals are getting their feelings hurt by this costume (or by the one that Turtle mentioned with the green card) they need to make different choices.
And I agree with TM about the kids' costumes that make hookers out of 10-year-old girls. Disgusting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't find this costume offensive, but then again, I'm not from Jupiter:googly:


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

As a former resident of Altares-IV I find this costume extremely offensive. First of all, our skin color is MUCH greener than that mask and not every Altarean has eyes that big. It's such a stereotype. The fact that your government won't even issue a green card to our emmigrents is just another slap in the face with this costume. Besides, most Alatreans wouldn't be caught dead in orange. Earthlings!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ Hey, how did that Altarian manage to get through the stratosphere undetected!?!?!:eekien::laughien:


----------



## debbie5

Target...pulled..the costume...from...the....shelves.

OMG!!
Next, all the serial killers are going to be protesting the Jason costumes, as it suggests that serial killers are ashamed of their killings, and need to hide their faces with masks!

"Guillermo Iglesias said both of his parents were illegal immigrants in the United States. He felt the costumes were offensive because they depicted illegal immigrants as "not one of us.""

If you are an illegal immigrant, you have broken the federal laws of this country. Most people in this country are citizens who have NOT broken any federal laws, so therefore, as a criminal (aka committer of illegal acts) you are NOT ONE OF US. You have self-marginalized and criminalized yourself by breaking laws. Accept it, move on. HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Terrormaster

Most big-box retailers are wussies, especially with the economy so bad. They'll pull an item even if it offends just one person.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Terrormaster said:


> Most big-box retailers are wussies, especially with the economy so bad. They'll pull an item even if it offends just one person.


Hmmm, apparently no one is offended by the adult materials that Spencer's has in the back of its stores:googly:


----------



## Terrormaster

RoxyBlue said:


> Hmmm, apparently no one is offended by the adult materials that Spencer's has in the back of its stores:googly:


My point exactly... People in this country need to get their priorities straight, especially the PC crowd.

Not that I have a problem with that stuff either... In fact, I like you am rather surprised that the PC folk haven't come down on them years ago.


----------



## EvilQueen1298

How about pulling all whore wear for females of every age??

Why has Halloween gone from gore to whore?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i hope this offends all aliens out there.... hope target doesnt take these off the shelves too


----------



## The Archivist

Tralan, 2012 is coming up soon. Maybe then we could shake off the idiots and rebuild society to what WE think it should be.  Halloween all year round, no more stupid minor holidays, no more Christmas (all that cheer and lights is sickening)!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Tralan, 2012 is coming up soon. Maybe then we could shake off the idiots and rebuild society to what WE think it should be.  Halloween all year round, no more stupid minor holidays, no more Christmas (all that cheer and lights is sickening)!!


Do what you want, but I'm keeping Christmas for its lights and joy, St Patrick's Day for its fun, and all the other holidays for which we get a day off from work. So there

And believe it or not, Halloween all year round would make it just another day. Where's the fun in that?:jol:


----------



## The Archivist

I was referring to the fact that retailers don't put anything out until August. If it was year round, then we would have a better and easier time for finding stuff. The holiday itself is fine being one day, or maybe it should be extended to a full week...


----------



## joker

Terrormaster said:


> Most big-box retailers are wussies, especially with the economy so bad. They'll pull an item even if it offends just one person.


Well I'm offended they pulled the items! So put them back!!!


----------



## Terrormaster

Gots nothing against Christmas except when it overshadows Halloween DURING Halloween season. Meh, I'm kinda blind to all things Christmas between May 1 and October 31.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

A costume based on a commonly used phrase.....it offends the people who insist foreigners who are employed here without a work visa as "undocumented workers".

I agree...people are stupid.

We should actually be offended because the costume is kinda lame.


----------



## arcuhtek

You guys are forgetting one of the most commonly abused people of them all. The ********! And I, being a *******, am seriously offended!!!

Here just som eexamples that should be pulled from the hands of society:









This one looks just like me:


















What is the world coming to?


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, I am so LMAO, Arcuhtek!


----------



## Rahnefan

Will Target be pulling Men in Black from the shelves, or simply deleting the first scene? Because it is *exactly* the same joke.


----------



## nixie

A generation of over-sanitized, hyper sensitive whiners with no sense of humor is being created.


----------



## fritz42_male

And this is happenign everywhere - the UK is one of the worst places for this kind of crap.

One of the reasons I migrated to Australia


----------



## SeaHoCaptain

hauntedyardofdoom said:


> As a former resident of Altares-IV I find this costume extremely offensive. First of all, our skin color is MUCH greener than that mask and not every Altarean has eyes that big. It's such a stereotype. The fact that your government won't even issue a green card to our emmigrents is just another slap in the face with this costume. Besides, most Alatreans wouldn't be caught dead in orange. Earthlings!


I thought our governments official stance was you guys dont exist?

David


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

SeaHoCaptain said:


> I thought our governments official stance was you guys dont exist?
> 
> David


Sorry I only talk about that sort of thing with my trusted contacts at the Weekly World News


----------



## nixie

Just a thought... What about the sterotypical "witches" seen everywhere this time of year? Most Wiccans I know are good natured about it, and some even find it amuzing, but it could be seen as offensive. It certainly perpetuates an image that has plagued them for centuries. Not many give that a second thought and Wicca is just as valid a faith as any other, a beautiful one at that.


----------



## Tralan

The Archivist said:


> Tralan, 2012 is coming up soon. Maybe then we could shake off the idiots and rebuild society to what WE think it should be.  Halloween all year round, no more stupid minor holidays, no more Christmas (all that cheer and lights is sickening)!!


I second this notion.


----------



## Tralan

nixie said:


> Just a thought... What about the sterotypical "witches" seen everywhere this time of year? Most Wiccans I know are good natured about it, and some even find it amuzing, but it could be seen as offensive. It certainly perpetuates an image that has plagued them for centuries. Not many give that a second thought and Wicca is just as valid a faith as any other, a beautiful one at that.


Witch is sort of a catch all word. It is, honestly and truly, also a reference to the old crone who eats children and uses demonic powers as much as to the "Wiccans" who also use the term to refere to "wise ones."

Plus, in my own twisted way, I like to think the stereotypica witch is making fun of the hordes of teenage girls who watched The Craft and Charmed and thought they were wiccans also...


----------



## Dr Morbius

Otaku said:


> Hmmm. Political arguments aside, if you are a foreign national living in the U.S. illegally, you don't have a lot room to complain. After all, you did make the choice to come here knowing that you would be in violation of immigration laws. This isn't the same thing as a costume that makes fun of someone with a physical disability, for example, which is a condition beyond his/her control. Being in the U.S. illegally is a choice; if illegals are getting their feelings hurt by this costume (or by the one that Turtle mentioned with the green card) they need to make different choices.
> And I agree with TM about the kids' costumes that make hookers out of 10-year-old girls. Disgusting.


100% agreed, if they don't like being illegal, STOP BREAKING THE LAW!


debbie5 said:


> Target...pulled..the costume...from...the....shelves.
> 
> OMG!!
> Next, all the serial killers are going to be protesting the Jason costumes, as it suggests that serial killers are ashamed of their killings, and need to hide their faces with masks!
> 
> "Guillermo Iglesias said both of his parents were illegal immigrants in the United States. He felt the costumes were offensive because they depicted illegal immigrants as "not one of us.""
> 
> If you are an illegal immigrant, you have broken the federal laws of this country. Most people in this country are citizens who have NOT broken any federal laws, so therefore, as a criminal (aka committer of illegal acts) you are NOT ONE OF US. You have self-marginalized and criminalized yourself by breaking laws. Accept it, move on. HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


10000000% agreed!


----------



## nixie

Tralan- very true. 
I do, however, have a couple of "witches" in my yard, as it's difficult to do a storybook themed haunt without them. I tried to take a different spin on them (one is more of a Professor McGonagall type, the other is actually Mrs. Lovett subbing for the Hansel and Gretel witch) as opposed to the stereotypical. I guess it just kinda bothers me as it feels like Wicca isn't viewed as valid enough a faith for the PC police to be careful about, while illegal aliens are now to be tip-toed around. Just seems silly. I do agree that all this "I'm offended by that"/lawsuit happy BS has gone too far. My father was once reprimanded for sexual harrassment at work because he opened a door for a woman who was carrying a bunch of large boxes. Had he just ignored her, she probably would have called him an a-hole. Nonsense.


----------



## Tralan

But you gotta remember, the term witch has been around long before Wicca was ever even concieved. The old crones, are indeed, witches. Greek mythology had the three witches standing around the cauldron... they were blind and shared a single eye. It has a different connotation depending on which (badum bum) culture you're going to be basing it off of.

As to the topic at hand, I like Otaku's response. _Illegal_ aliens in this country (or any country) have zero zero ZERO right to complain about anything that targets them (or even remotely points a finger in their general direction). Pay taxes and maybe your bitching will be taken seriously. If it was a "Legal Immigrant" costume, I can understand the whining and moaning about it.


----------

